# Problème de compilation C sous Xcode



## medmed (24 Octobre 2007)

Bonjour à tous,

J'ai switché mac il y a peu, et pour mes étude j'avais besoin d'un puissant ide, après plusiurs avis je me suis tourné vers Xcode. Je suis en ce moment en langage C, mais lorsque je crée un projet, les boutons build et build and run restent grisés.
- Comment je peux faire pour compiler mes projets, sachant que je ne fais que des appli consoles pour le moment?


Merci d'avance.

PS : Quelle est la combinaison de touches pour les anti slashes?


----------



## ntx (24 Octobre 2007)

Quel type de projet as-tu choisi ? Il faut prendre "Standard tool".
\ = alt + shift + /


----------



## p4bl0 (24 Octobre 2007)

ntx a dit:


> Quel type de projet as-tu choisi ? Il faut prendre "Standard tool".
> \ = alt + shift + /


\ = alt + /
ou
\ = alt + shift + :

Mais ta combinaison n'est pas possible non ? Je comprends pas pourquoi plein de gens disent alt+shift+/, c'est pas logique


----------



## zacromatafalgar (24 Octobre 2007)

p4bl0 a dit:


> \ = alt + /
> ou
> \ = alt + shift + :
> 
> Mais ta combinaison n'est pas possible non ? Je comprends pas pourquoi plein de gens disent alt+shift+/, c'est pas logique



Salut,

Perso je trouve que c'est la tienne qui n'est pas logique puisque si shift est appuyé c'est bien le slash qui est marqué et non les deux points


----------



## p4bl0 (24 Octobre 2007)

zacromatafalgar a dit:


> Salut,
> 
> Perso je trouve que c'est la tienne qui n'est pas logique puisque si shift est appuyé c'est bien le slash qui est marqué et non les deux points


mmh ouais mais \ c'est bien un / avec le alt (option).

Donc si le raccourci utilise le shift, c'est pour avoir le / et non le :.
Donc le raccourci "logique" pour obtenir \ est alt+/.
Il se trouve que pour obtenir le / il y a d&#233;j&#224; un raccourci qui est shift+:.
Donc \ c'est alt+/ = alt+shift+: 


M'enfin c'est vraiment du d&#233;tail pointilleux qui sert &#224; rien


----------

